# Amazing dress but not English, so not sure if there is a pattern



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Isn't this an amazing dress. I could see it on some of the younger members of my family but don't know if there are instructions.

http://make-handmade.com/2011/07/10/style-hani-design-dress-beach/#comments


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

That is truly beautiful.


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

Gorgeous dress! I found a partial chart, but not full directions.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Love it! Too bad I don't read or speak Russian. :| There were are lot of stunning designs on that page and the links. I wish I were that talented!


----------



## slye (Feb 1, 2013)

Very Nice.


----------



## sunnybrkk (Oct 8, 2011)

These are beautiful is there anyway to get them in English?


----------



## 56knitter (Sep 22, 2012)

It is a pattern and appears to be in Russian. Do you have Google..It has a translator bar..it you can copy and paste the pattern into google ..use the 3 horizontal bars at the top right go to settings then advanced settings and there is is a setting to click on that you can set to translate to English.. It is pretty good..the only thin it misses is dialects within a language and slang..Linda

It will also translate your english into another language of your liking, just remember to not use slang and idioms in what you write


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

CUTE!!


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

http://make-handmade.com/2011/07/10/style-hani-design-dress-beach/

Use the google translator to see if the pattern is complete.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

What a beautiful dress, now if I only had the figure for it...


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

It is hard to believe that it is knitted. It is beautiful. Shout out if you find a pattern.


----------



## AmandaWong (Mar 17, 2013)

I think it is made by the machine, seems very difficult to crochet.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

That's really beautiful. I admire you ladies who would attempt a project. Not in this lifetime for me though.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

gorgeous..


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

It's very pretty, but looks more like a nightgown to me


----------



## annalee15 (Feb 11, 2011)

oh my goodness there are some really nice patterns on this site..... i found a shawl that i absolutely have to try to make charts no written instructions that i could find. will have to check it out when i have more time. thanks for the link


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow. Even this old lady would wear that.


----------



## ggranny (Jan 2, 2013)

I love the dress wish the pattern was in english gds would love it


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

ggranny said:


> I love the dress wish the pattern was in english gds would love it


I couldn't even find the pattern, just saw the graph for the skirt


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

Once again, the Russian patterns are so beautiful and detailed. WOW


----------



## 56knitter (Sep 22, 2012)

the pattern is there in Russian but you can figure out that it is the pattern because intermingled with the Russian are the standard abbreviations for certain kind of stitches


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

56knitter said:


> the pattern is there in Russian but you can figure out that it is the pattern because intermingled with the Russian are the standard abbreviations for certain kind of stitches


The pattern for the dress isn't there except the graph for the skirt. The pattern on the page is for the sweater.


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

there is the chart just below it which might help you foigure it out


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

donmaur said:


> there is the chart just below it which might help you foigure it out


I see the chart but that doesn't help with the decorative collar...or tell you what the repeat is, unless you want to count the little squares.


----------



## LoriJ. (Mar 4, 2012)

Very impressed!!


----------



## Kathymacau (Jan 8, 2013)

It says a beach dress, I cannot see that going on a beach in Australia


----------



## rovingspinningyarn (Mar 24, 2013)

Bonnie7591, Love the pattern. You can look up knittingfool.com they have a translator on there site too. Thanks 56knitter I will look that up myself to. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

This looks like it might be Japanese or Chinese. Not sure but WOW!!!!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

OOPS this is in Russian. I usually get a translate button for Russian but I didn't on this one. I really would like to know how to get some of these patterns. They are so lovely!!


----------

